# Work log: My custom watch project, your opinion matters



## abo_hosni

I'm about to order some components for my watch project. I'll update the thread with every step I'm going to do.

Here's the list:

1- Movement: ETA 2824-1 (already have it from an old watch, may need a winding stem or stem extension)
2- Case: 38mm stainless steel, rotating stainless steel bezel, sapphire crystal front/back, screw down crown
3- Dial: Blue sunray dial
4- Hands: Tudor submariner style hands, silver with lume
5- Bracelet: Polished stainless steel, deployment buckle, solid links
6- Strap: Dark brown/White stitching


----------



## spain72

Always nice to wear something unique!


----------



## beeman101

Nice to see the spirit of custom watch manufacturing alive.


----------



## abo_hosni

Here's the ETA 2824-1 movement from my old Louis Rossel (my father had it from the late 70s)

















It looks so clean, runs strong, keeps accurate time & date, with fair power reserve. I think it doesn't need servicing, isn't it? :think:
I don't mind the gold tone finish of the movement to be put inside a stainless steel exhibition case









This is the crown stem (no rust or dust b-)), I'll need a new stem or stem extension for the larger case.


----------



## abo_hosni

Update!

I've ordered the items I need, with two minor changes: The hands & the leather strap

Expect about one month before I collect all the items here in Egypt, may be sooner ........ or later :-d

The hands will be these (Ranger Tudor hands)










The strap (Dark brown)


----------



## abo_hosni

Going tomorrow's morning to collect most of ordered items + some tools

Keep up


----------



## spain72

Good luck!


----------



## abo_hosni

Brace yourselves. Let me take my time.


----------



## beeman101

Wow !! Not bad.
Braced Belted and waiting for furthur pics.


----------



## abo_hosni

It was a nice experience. But, watch your steps!
It's my first time, I messed sometimes (to the extent that I got to disassemble the keyless mechanism due to the stuck pusher) but I managed.
I know this is not professional & there is much to criticize, even from those few photos.

My partly surgeon/watchmaker tools b-)














































































and say bye bye to the retired Louis Rossel









Unnecessary photo with the bezel off center (It's 3 am, you know)









Some greasing, O-ringing, water-proofing









Proud wrist shoot

(Strap from SecTime, the cheap stainless steel bracelet sucks BTW)









Back shoot showing the whorly rotor decoration


----------



## spain72

Feels like playing LEGO!!!!


----------



## beeman101

spain72 said:


> Feels like playing LEGO!!!!


I love Lego !
Nice effort dude |>. 
Would still prefer that on a nice "SHINEY" bracelet though.


----------



## abo_hosni

I'll try the polished stainless steel bracelet. I'm interested in getting a bracelet with solid curved end links, seamaster style in particular will look good IMHO.

Check this video


----------



## Aitch

I like it a lot, but even though I'm a SUCKER for blue sunburst dials, that orange sunburst dial is too good to let it sit in a drawer! Please make use of it in another watch.


----------



## abo_hosni

The old Louis Rossel dial/hands are in perfect condition. The scratchy mineral crystal together with the case design were hiding the beauty of this dial. I'm not fan of crystal hour indices, though.
I'm currently not thinking of making use of these old parts. May be later, may sell them, I don't know.

Now, I'm enjoying my project watch b-)

The donor/emptied watch & the recipient.


----------



## spain72

I agree about the original dial: simply awesome colour. Don let it down! 

The exhibition-back is a great choice for the nice movement finishings. Well done!

Hey: what about a very 70's bracelet? Let's keep the spirit of the good old times! 

P.s.: nice video...


----------



## WatchObsession

Cool work !! Like it alot !!


----------



## Loco

Very nice! I like it.

Dean


----------



## abo_hosni

Suggest me a bracelet, then


----------



## ZENSKX781

Nice!


----------



## abo_hosni

with the polished stainless steel bracelet with straight end links (poor quality bracelet btw)


----------



## beeman101

imo......Looks way better on the bracelet. Maybe upgrade to a better quality one.


----------



## abo_hosni

I'll need your help finding a suitable bracelet with curved end links.

Lume shoot b-) 15 seconds exposure


----------



## spain72

Here you can find ANYTHING you need... 

This... (I LIKE IT!!! VERY VINTAGE!!!!)
Half-Bangle Bracelet 16/18mm stainless steel
This one... (vintage style...)
Watch band Rw-MC303485 18mm stainless steel half bangle polished folding clasp by ROWI

And others have curved end-links...
Watch band stainless steel 18-22mm multiple ends clasp

Check out for width size! Bye!!!


----------



## abo_hosni

Winding, time/date setting, crown screwing


----------



## abo_hosni

Sapphire crystal water drop test


----------



## abo_hosni

Lume compared to my getat PAM homage


----------



## abo_hosni

Got a Speedmaster style bracelet, solid, curved end links 

















good quality, BTW 









Held the case









Drilling after marking (not a nice job)


----------



## andydaniel

Very nice


----------



## abo_hosni




----------



## abo_hosni

Forgot to add this photo, found the proper gaskets


----------



## primerak

thanks for the post...interesting. How much did all the parts cost you in the end?


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Having found this thread abit late, I was about to suggest bracelet from Steinhart or any of the Aftermaket Seiko bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abo_hosni

primerak said:


> thanks for the post...interesting. How much did all the parts cost you in the end?


*The watch itself*
Movement *0 $*
Case & dial *120 $*
Hands *17 $*
Stems (set of 3) *9.19 $*
Gaskets *3 $*
Grease *1.8 $*

*Other*
Bracelet (straight ends) *18 $*
Bracelet (curved ends) *40 $*
Leather Strap* 16 $*

Add some shipping, customs & taxes :-d



Kermit e Froggy said:


> Having found this thread abit late, I was about to suggest bracelet from Steinhart or any of the Aftermaket Seiko bracelet.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm satisfied with the speedmaster style bracelet, now


----------



## spain72

Enjoy it!


----------



## onrypt

I love it.
Nice, clean, simple, understated plus the pride of knowing you built it and at it's heart it has a movement that your father carried.
Special piece, wear it in good health!
Chris


----------



## Timepieces of Class

Where did you purchase the case from, by the way your project is neat well done on it.


----------



## abo_hosni

The case & dial from ebay, 
eBay item number:​281295574318


----------



## franken21

nicely done. You nailed the aesthetics.


----------

